# Sinu-Rite Homeopathic Remedy



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone ever used this for chronic sinusitis? And if you do or did could you please tell me how well it helped.

Sinu-Rite

Poptart has chronic sinusitis and we are going thru alot of diffrent changes, im gona be switching his meds and we are going to go with this remedy to see how well he does over time.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok guess no one has used this or is using it, im gona be ordering this for him today. Will let you all know how it works for him after hes been on it for a few weeks.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

I hope this works for you.

I am a bit disappointed, I was hoping for a human version for me.  I have chronic sinusitis also, partly due to a car accident and being allergic to dogs doesn't help. lol


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey Tracey, Don't know anything about this product, have tried others with no avail. I think I am gonna check it out too! Thank for posting!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Is it allergies that starts his sinus issues?


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Very sorry to here about your sinus probs BorderKelpie, your not alone ive had sinus probs since i was a kid..
Have you been doing a search for human hemopathic sinus remedys. If i come across one i will let you know.:coolwink:

Lupita's mom, its something that we are gona give a try i have gone all over the net checking reviews on this product and theres way way more top good reviews than there is bad ones theres only a handful of bad reviews but due in part there cat or dog has issues that this product will not ever help and they just dont understand that. Hes gona be started on it thursday morn along with a new corse of antibiotics and low does of prednisone but he will only get the pred on bad flare up days. I will be more than happy to keep everyone informed on how this product works for him its not a cure but it just might help.

Huly, its not allergies as far as we know been thru alot of diffrent things, its basicaly due in part to his long term upper respitory infection hes had and no one cared to treat him plus its also from his rotted teeth and missing teeth. You gota remember Poptart came from a place were health care, food and well being is no concern to them he was there for one reason breed breed breed they didnt care he was close to deaths door all they cared about was making money, when they realized he wouldnt do his job no more and that he was so ill they kicked him to the curb like garbage so to speak. 
He has many health issues thats gona be long term treating.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

K Well have Chitheresea order Olive Leaf with her next order from Kim! It builds immune systems and help sinus junk  Kim put Huly on it for his Feline Herpes gives him sinus infections and so far doing great!  Tell her to also ask if the Myco triplex mushrooms would help. Anti Cancer Immune booster


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I just ordered it, we will have to compare results!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Pat who did you get yours thru i went thru ebay got a bottle of 180 tabs for $27.66 free ship, but then seen it on amazon has it cheaper. Insted of me giving him 3 tabs a day im gona go with 2, one in the morn and one at night along with his other meds will see how that goes. will deffinately keep everyone posted on this.

Huly i will have Theresa check into those things for me.:coolwink:


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I checked both and went through Amazon. $24.95 - free shipping.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

I should be getting Poptarts in tomarrow, hey Pat what day are you supose to be getting yours in? Will post up as soon as we get it and start him on it.:coolwink: Hes already on his new meds now and we are just waitting to get this one started..


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey Tracey I got a "Your Order was shipped" email yesterday, estimated delivery somewhere between Friday and Wednesday.. I will let you know when I get it!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Tracey, came today! Problem with the size of bottle, I ordered 180 tabs they sent bottle of 125. We will see what they do about it. Gonna try one in am and one at pm. Gave her the first one tonight.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

wow you might want to let them know they sent wrong size bottle, mine got stuck in shipping down state from me at post office :foxes15: dont know if they lost it or crushed the package or something, i will be getting ahold of them tomarrow if its not in my mailbox come 11 am. 

Let me know how things go give it few days to kick in and start working even a slight improvment should be noticeable.. Im going to be given the same dose once in morn and once at night im not gona go the 3 dose a day route.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hows things going Pat?
my mail lady checked into why my package was stuck down state in the post office and its finaly on the move once again, hoping it will be here today so i can get this started on Poptart. Will post to let you know..


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Lupita has had 4 so far. Easy to give, tiny pills. Give her a little bite of meat, then give her another bite with the pill. Doesn' t even know she took it. Not sure I am seeing results, but too soon? Seller also refunded part of the purchase price. She had it done in less then 24 hrs after I contacted her. Said 125 is the new size bottle. manufacturer is no longer packaging in 150.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow thats great you got a partial refund, the bottle im getting is supose to be the 180 count. As for results yup might be to soon give it time and thats great there easy to give.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You could also run a humidifier with eucaliptous oil in it to help open & drain the sinuses. if midgie sounds like she's congested, I rub a little Vicks on my hand since she sleeps under the blanket & then she'll breath it in. It always seems to help.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Lisa funny you should mention Vicks as thats what i use under my nose at night to help me breath. 

Got the Sinu-Rite today and Poptart got his first dose. Will post up in a few days to let you know how it goes. :coolwink: And yup they are very very tiny pills, works great for hidding in foods or treats.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Day 2 of the Sinu-Rite he seems to be doing good on it slept really well last night and this morn when i took him out to potty noticed he was not as conjested as he normaly is in the morn, between the anitbiotic and low dose pred and now this stuff maybe its helping, im going to be weaning him back off the pred and will see how he does from there. The Sinu-Rite is not a cure and he will never be cured of his problem due to all the damage done in his mouth and the rotted teeth he has now along with all the missing teeth, the ear and eye problems its all conected to the sinus. But if we can help him breath easier and live a better life thats what counts.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Day 3 for Lupita and as I cuddled with her this morning when we first got up I told my husband that I didn't think she sounded as congested! We will see how it is tomorrow when I come home from work. I usually notice it really bad 1st thing in the morning and early evening when I get home from work. (Usually she is getting up from her nap time with my husband.)


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Time for a update on this, well its working pretty good, has only has one fast bout of the sneezes one morning it was when i forgot to give him the sinu-rite at bed time OOOOOPS so much going on right now i tend to forget things, but i do say its working for Poptart, hes no longer on antibiotics just only getting the sinu-rite. Will continue to use this, hey Pat hows things going your way??


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That's great news!! Glad this stuff is working!!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it is doing some good. I forgot one night and the next morning she sounded real congested. She has the routine at night down! Time for bed, go potty, run to kitchen and then she starts dancing when I reach for the bottle. She knows she is gonna bet a little treat with her pill.


----------

